# 1100w x 1300h Opening. Glass or acrylic/perspex?? HELP



## damo77 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am almost finished building an enclosure for my Bredli. The opening size is 1100 wide x 1300 tall. I am not sure if I should use 2 sliding panes of glass or a single sheet of acrylic in a timber frame. 

As i see it glass will not scratch as easily but is heavier and by the time i purchase tracks and laminated or toughened glassit will be getting expensive.

With Acrylic it is easier to scratch but is lighter and allows an unobstructed view (ie no overlap). It also allows for total access to the enclosure.

What i really am not sure of is what thickness acrylic i would need if I go that way. Glass would need to be 6 or 6.4mm to be suitable with the Cowdry tracks. Acrylic i can get in 3 or 6mm.
Has anyone used acrylic before and had + or - experiences that may apply? 
Really not sure which way to go right now
Any useful advice would be greatly appreciated
Thanks in advance
Damian


----------



## sutto75 (Dec 13, 2011)

2 sheets of 5mm glass @560X1295 or so would be fine. No need to get laminated or toughened glass and you can get 5mm runners from bunnings.


----------



## Andrew_thompson (Dec 13, 2011)

hi mate i am in melbourne, vic and have a peice of perspex which is 1225x1450x3mm thick if your interested? would take $80


----------



## sandman1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've just done a enclosure 800mm tall with 6mm perspex it's still to flexy . Go glass


----------



## damo77 (Dec 13, 2011)

sandman1 said:


> I've just done a enclosure 800mm tall with 6mm perspex it's still to flexy . Go glass



is it framed and hinged or sliding?



Andrew_thompson said:


> hi mate i am in melbourne, vic and have a peice of perspex which is 1225x1450x3mm thick if your interested? would take $80


Sorry I am in qld. I think the freight would kill me


----------



## jham66 (Dec 13, 2011)

You would be stretching it to run glass of that size on the plastic tracks available at Bunnings/Masters. Better off going for a ball bearing system: Glass Systems For Cabinets, Windows, Mirror Frames and Mirror Bi-Folding Doors. (3rd down) or roller system: Sliding Showcase - Lincoln Sentry Group. Neither will be as inexpensive as the plastic tracks. The Cowdroy ball bearing system is only avail in 4.5 metre lengths, you need to buy top and bottom track + ball bearings. You could try going to a local glazier, but don't expect them to be able to (or want to) sell it cheaply. 

I get my glass through John at JP glass (he is well priced, just mention it's for snake enclosures... he's getting to know us!) he suggested going to Lincoln Sentry and they should sell their system by the metre (cheaper to buy full lengths though). Bunnings and Masters sell Cowdroy products. I'm not sure about Masters, but Bunnings wont cut the stock length, so you have to buy the entire length! I think it worked out at $70/m complete (including ball bearings). You will need 6mm glass with the Cowdroy ball bearing track.


----------



## sutto75 (Dec 14, 2011)

jham66 said:


> You would be stretching it to run glass of that size on the plastic tracks available at Bunnings/Masters. Better off going for a ball bearing system: Glass Systems For Cabinets, Windows, Mirror Frames and Mirror Bi-Folding Doors. (3rd down) or roller system: Sliding Showcase - Lincoln Sentry Group. Neither will be as inexpensive as the plastic tracks. The Cowdroy ball bearing system is only avail in 4.5 metre lengths, you need to buy top and bottom track + ball bearings. You could try going to a local glazier, but don't expect them to be able to (or want to) sell it cheaply.
> 
> I get my glass through John at JP glass (he is well priced, just mention it's for snake enclosures... he's getting to know us!) he suggested going to Lincoln Sentry and they should sell their system by the metre (cheaper to buy full lengths though). Bunnings and Masters sell Cowdroy products. I'm not sure about Masters, but Bunnings wont cut the stock length, so you have to buy the entire length! I think it worked out at $70/m complete (including ball bearings). You will need 6mm glass with the Cowdroy ball bearing track.




sorry but i have made a few enclosures of this size opening and have used the said tracks and glass and had no problems at all.When i get my glass from KO Glass at onemile he sands the edges and corners well so it will run without the need for ball bearings.


----------



## jham66 (Dec 14, 2011)

OK Sutto75. I have always just followed the recommendation on the label on the plastic track. It recommends a maximum area of 0.562m2 for 5mm glass, with a maximum height of 760mm. The surface area of the piece in the OP is 0.715m2 and height is 1300mm. Nothing beats experience though, so if yours run well it will probably be OK.

I'll have to check out KO glass when I next need some glass, he's very close to where I live. Are his prices good?


----------

